# What I get for giving her sprouts



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Have you went thru cage aggression? If so how have you handled it? I am experiencing this with Gemma... 5mth old plet.


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

My lovebird becomes very "cage aggressive" whenever she decides to lay eggs .
She was hand fed and she's normally quite a sweetie: she loves getting her head rubbed, loves to hide in my sleeves,...
But as soon as she becomes hormonal, I have to watch out. I have a hard time even cleaning her cage. Usually I try to lure her out of her cage with treats, toys, calling her from a different room,... Once I manage to bring her to a different room, I have to "sneak" back to her cage, without her seeing me, and close the door. This is the only way I can get my hands in that cage !
The sad part is that she produces infertile eggs since she mates with my male budgie . He's actually the only one allowed inside her cage since she thinks of him as her mate...


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

pmiaria said:


> My lovebird becomes very "cage aggressive" whenever she decides to lay eggs .
> She was hand fed and she's normally quite a sweetie: she loves getting her head rubbed, loves to hide in my sleeves,...
> But as soon as she becomes hormonal, I have to watch out. I have a hard time even cleaning her cage. Usually I try to lure her out of her cage with treats, toys, calling her from a different room,... Once I manage to bring her to a different room, I have to "sneak" back to her cage, without her seeing me, and close the door. This is the only way I can get my hands in that cage !
> The sad part is that she produces infertile eggs since she mates with my male budgie . He's actually the only one allowed inside her cage since she thinks of him as her mate...


Yeah, I am thinking it could be hormones due to her age. I am going to try some behavior modification too. Thanks.


----------

